
Bill Gates: Control-Alt-Delete 'was a mistake' - rmason
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/bill-gates-control-alt-delete-was-a-mistake/
======
alttab
Yeah so instead of killing a process that is hanging your entire system you
just hard reboot?

Yes, it was a mistake, but only in the context of more stability or another
solution to bad user experiences (which is the origin of all Ctrl Alt Delete
sequences)

